# Wind, Flurries/Sun and Boat= 22 Bass!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got out in the alum. boat today from 11Am to 4Pm, the bass were on fire! Went to get some crappie out of a local gravel pit, found the bass were hungry. Spinnerbaits slow rolled along drops off got the biggest bass. Clear water, they were crushing it! Also caught 43 crappie, kept 9 for the skillet. 1/16 oz jigs w twisters- hot color was chart. The windblown shore was best for numbers, hard to control the boat tho! 2 bonus perch! Saw 1 of the local eagles flying around the lake, always cool! Daughters boyfriend had a blast, he's a vet, caught 9 bass and 30+ crappie, great day to be out! Definitley had the fisheye today!::


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, Glad you got em.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

9 of the bass were over 15", biggest at 19"... was surprised they were whacking it so hard! All bass released to fight again.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice job I WALL I. I will be 63 next month and must still have a lot to learn about fishing. I have never had much luck with early season cold weather - cold water fishing. I try slowing my presentation down, smaller lures and even live bait but have very little success. What am I missing?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Willy! The place we were fishing is fairly shallow and has CLEAR water, seems to turn on earlier than most. One bass hit as I was "speedreeling" the last coupla feet to the boat, surprised me!! The winter was brutal, those fish are looking for food. Wasn't taking my bass rod, but just put new line on and had to try it, glad I did! First cast w/ a spinnerbait and BAM! Spent about half the time bass fishing, the rest looking for crappie.


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome day! I spent 8 hours on the water Friday and never got a bite. probably threw every bait I had in my tackle box. What was the water temp where you fishing. The lake I was at was holding right around 43-46 degrees.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job I_Wall_I!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Didn't take the portable fishfinder, so no temp... water felt cold tho! Might get back on it this weekend, I'll take my finder for temp..... best early season bassin I've ever done, still think it had to do with the hard winter!


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

I_WALL_I Glad to see that you got into them on Sunday. I tried on moving water for an hour or so but gave up. Toooooooooo windy and cold to continue with the fish not feeding. We could use some rain to get the water levels up on some of our lakes and streams.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Guide! ( though smaller than your' many lunkers )Thanks Doug! Hope to make it over to Buckeye to fish with you this year. Glad we had many layers on to help against the wind, seems when theyre bitin' the temp doesn't matter!!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, I gave it a try today on our pond. It's just over an acre and loaded with bass, gills, crappie etc. It is spring fed and the water right now is crystal clear. I tried 6" power worms for bass and 1/64 oz & 1/32 oz jigs in different colors. Absolutely nothing. I think I had one bump on a jig. Maybe. The pond always does start slow but I surely thought I could catch one fish. No movement in the pond at all.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Another factor to consider- I use ultralite almost exclusively- 4# for crappie and 6# for bass, get more bites in clear water... w/ drag adjusted properly, from a boat, you can land some nice fish on UL. Try it in a pool- hold some 14-20# in one hand, and 4# clear in the other. The heavier line looks like a rope, and I can't see underwater as well as a fish!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm an ultra light man myself. I use spinning tackle and 6# test almost all the time. The only time I use baitcasting and heavier line is if I am trolling. I am thinking about trying some high vis line down to a swivel and then a 3' piece of clear mono. I just can't see my line like I once could. Especially jigging or worm fishing. Seeing the line is a must.


----------

